# Amount of Excel to Dose 0.2 gallon cube?



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi all I recently set up a o.2 gallon cube tank. I am currently growing glosso and dwarf hair grass emersed (it is growing so fast emersed!). Since co2 is much easier to for plants to get emersed, when I fill the tank I will need to dose excell. How much excel do you guys/gals think I will need and how often??



Thanks

Bodhin


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

are you going to be keeping livestock in it?


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> are you going to be keeping livestock in it?


No I am not It will be strictly dwarf hairgrass and glosso


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

o.2 gallon? thats mini

I would suggest half a capful-1/3 a capful a week


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

you dont really have to worry about overdose if you dont have livestock. So start small and watch how the plants grow and if they need more then keep uppin it. start with a few drops , id assume.


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

ok thanks all


----------

